# AVG 8.0 (Free Version) Virus Vault



## Neechevo (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope you can help...

I have run scans with AVG which has detected that I have been infected with a Trojan. when I go to send or delete the virus AVG tells me that the Virus Vault has reach the "maximum file count limit,which I take to mean the Vault is full, but when I look in the vault it is empty. 


Please help as my laptop is slow enoughg without a virus adding to it!!!


Many Thank



Neechevo.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall AVG totally, download a fresh copy, reinstall it. That will probably clear this up.


----------

